# where to start



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi.

New to the forum and to machines etc. Can anybody reccomend who they think are the best bean suppliers. Will have to start with pre ground until I get a grinder. Haven't actually got a espresso machine yet but hope change that over the weekend .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Take a look at the stickys on the top of this forum section. 'Best' bean supplier will come down to personal taste, however Has Bean, Square Mile, Extract Coffee Roasters, Hands-On coffee are good places to start.

Recommend you do some serious research prior to buying any espresso equipment, many on this forum ended up upgrading pretty quickly after initial ''better value/starter'' purchases. Good luck, this can end up being an expensive process ; )


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope to start with a Gaggia. I know that's not everyones cup of tea but will be a step up in class from an old knackered Murphy Richards.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The Gaggia Classic is probably the most commonly owned machine for forum members either now or as the machine that set them off on the espresso path.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Decided to go for lusty glaze from hands on coffee. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a good forgving blend to start with & they are very nice people to boot


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Got some lovely Peruvian Tunki in at the mo which you can get here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

Andy


----------



## Terence du Plessis (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.

This thread looks closest to a question I have about where to start.

My question is this: Can someone recommend an excellent website or other resource that describes framework/skeleton of coffee bean characteristics by region/varietal/other in broad terms to allow one get to grips with what's out there, how it comes together and use this as a basis for choosing coffees to explore?

I feel that if this information is out there, it would make it easier to explore.

To put it another way, I'm not looking at re-drawing the map of the world; I'd like to look at the map of the world already drawn and decide where I want to go based on what I see.

All suggestions welcome. Merci par avance!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know if that resource already exists but my advice would be to get an In My Mug subscription from HasBean - you'll get to try a new coffee every week with a video telling you all about where it has come from and what that region is like.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Try "The Art and Craft of Coffee" by Kevin Sinnott, or some of the other books here:

http://haggieslab.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/obligatory-coffee-books-post.html


----------



## Terence du Plessis (Jul 30, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> I don't know if that resource already exists but my advice would be to get an In My Mug subscription from HasBean - you'll get to try a new coffee every week with a video telling you all about where it has come from and what that region is like.


Thanks, lookseehear. Perhaps half the fun is doing the research and learning about all this (the journey) - then 'discovering' a great (or not!) coffee (the destination)!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.spillingthebeanschicago.com/history

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_coffee_varieties


----------



## Terence du Plessis (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks to you all for all the bed time reading references.


----------

